# compare recoil,trajectory,ballistics of different grain weig



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

is there a site where i can compare recoil,trajectory,ballistics of different grain weights of specific caliber thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

This free software will do ballistics, recoil, etc, if you feed it the right info.

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/20 ... -software/


----------

